# 7wt New Rod - Sector vs T7 vs Meridian vs Exocett



## patze003 (May 13, 2019)

What do folks think of these? I like a softer rod and have heard the Sector is much stiffer than the Meridian. What about the Exocett or T7, how do these compare?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Have no experience with any of the other rods listed besides the Exocett, but man is it sweet. I upgraded from a Sage One 7wt and the Exocett does everything better while not feeling as stiff. It likes a true-to-weight line though. I throw a 6wt Wulff BTT on it and the results are magical. I have heard nothing but good things about the Sector and Stickman as well though


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I think that most caster will like the Meridian better than the Sector. Might want to add the Sage X, NRX+, and Asquith to the list.

mike


----------



## okiekev (Jul 9, 2020)

I love the Asquith line and am highly intrigued by the T7, but the consensus seems to be that the Stickman 7 is their fastest rod in the lineup. Therefore, it may not suit your preferences for a softer rod.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I currently have the Asquith 7W, not because I truly wanted it, but because I got a really great price on it from a friend, but I do love the rod...that being said, I have owned the Exocett 7W and didn't really care for it after I got the Asquith. I have the meridian in an 8W and that is my favorite rod and would love to pick up the 7W. It's my understanding that the 7W is the best one Scott has made. The T7 is very intriguing as well.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Get the Sector. I'm not sure who is spreading around rumors that it is a stiff rod. It's softer in the tip than Meridian and is probably one of the most user friendly saltwater rods around.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a sector 8 and a exocett 7. The sector has a more moderate action than the exocet. Both are excellent rods.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

k-roc said:


> Get the Sector. I'm not sure who is spreading around rumors that it is a stiff rod. It's softer in the tip than Meridian and is probably one of the most user friendly saltwater rods around.


Agreed definitely a softer tip. I've got two meridians (10/12) and went to get a third (8) when they went on sale but decided the softer tip on the sector would be better put to use. Plus I like the guides better on the sector. If I had to get one I'd go with the sector unless you need to consistently cast longer cast. And you could probably get a shooting head to work well with it then.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Check the Loomis NRX+ I have the 6,8, and 10wt versions. Very user friendly


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Exocett= finesse hand cannon. Delicate when you want and powerful when you ask her. Not counting the awesome customer service!!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, I give up! What's a Stickman?


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Stickman is a European fly rod brand, coming out of Spain.

*http://www.stickmanrods.com/*


----------



## okiekev (Jul 9, 2020)

Akos makes some great rods for Stickman. Their principles are that they don't make a line of rods (ie Meridian, NRX, Maverick, etc.) rather individual rods for specific purposes. Therefore each individual rod weight is a unique taper and design. On top of that, the company is still small enough to hand make each rod to the specs of the customer. Give them a call and they will consult with you on guides, spacing, reel seats, etc. 

Their 7 is supposed to be the fastest action rod they make, so it may not fit the OP's likes, but a fast 7 with great feel on the bonefish flats, I will take it!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Love my T7, and Aikos is a great guy to work with.

Definitely a fast rod, but certainly not extra fast. Lots of power in the butt section, but feel in the tip. Mine has handled plenty of reds. Some up to 30” when I should have been throwing my 8wt. For our area, Charleston creeks and flats, I throw a SA Amp Grandslam smooth to help load for closer in shots.


----------

